# Hilfe bei der FPS



## Chrizn aka Joe (21. Juli 2012)

Hallo ich habe ein Problem mit meiner FPS ich spiele nur auf mittel (sonnestrahlen aus Schatten niedrig) und hatte heute teilweise nur 20Fps in 1k winter

Ich wollte sie eh schon seit langen verbessern hab aber leider keine ahnung wie und bin nu auf eure hilfe/tips angewiesen =)

Hier mal die Daten =)

Technik:

Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit
Dual Core Intel i3-2120 3.3 GHZ
Graka Readon HD 6450 1GB ddr3
Freierfestplattenspeicher 300GB
Arbeitspeicher 6GB

Addons: 

Auctionsmaster
Recount
DBM
Xperl UnitFrame

Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen

Mfg Chrizn


----------



## painschkes (21. Juli 2012)

_Mit einer HD6450 kannst du nicht wirklich viel erwarten - von welcher Auflösung und Detailstufe sprechen wir denn?

Davon abgesehen sind 6GB RAM Quark - du hast eine Dualchannel-Unterstützung..somit entweder 4GB oder 8GB-RAM. :-)_


----------



## Blut und Donner (21. Juli 2012)

Gut, der Performancegewinn von Dualchannel zu Signlechannel ist minimal, aber es würde mich auch stören @paini

Du solltest dir ne neue Grafikkarte zulegen, ich würde minimum zu ner HD6850 raten. Musst aber schauen ob dein Netzteil dafür ausreicht. (wenn du nicht weißt wie das geht: PC-Seitenteil aufmachen, oben/unten links sollte dann ein kästchen mit einem Sticker drauf sein, kannst uns hier ein Bild davon schicken)


----------



## painschkes (21. Juli 2012)

_Ja, meinte auch eher die Sache an sich - an der Performance ändert nur 'ne neue Karte was. :-)_


----------



## Chrizn aka Joe (22. Juli 2012)

Ja gut werd ich nochmal 4GB Arbeitsspeicher kaufen kosten ja nicht die welt ^^ so bei der Graka es muss eine Low Profile karte sein so wie ich das von K&M gehört habe. Und hier die Bilder


----------



## Saji (22. Juli 2012)

Was ist denn das für ein Rechner? Steht die Grafikkarte wirklich rechts und links an? Und der Staub im CPU-Lüfter... >_< Ausstauben, Junge! :O

Achja, das Netzteil hat wirklich nur 220Watt. Ich habe extra den Typ gegoogelt weil ich es nicht glauben wollte... aber ja, 220Watt. Das ist für jede halbwegs potente Grafikkarte deutlich zu wenig.


----------



## Chrizn aka Joe (22. Juli 2012)

Mittlerweile ist der PC ausgesaugt und ich hab den so fertig gekauft aber umso mehr ich lese über den pc desto mehr tendier ich dazu nen neuen zukaufen


----------



## painschkes (22. Juli 2012)

_Wäre aufjeden Fall eine gute Idee - allerdings will ich/man dir nichts vorschreiben :-)

Was wäre denn dein Budget für einen Neukauf?_


----------



## Pyronidas (22. Juli 2012)

Sieht so nach Mediamarkt aus - Verdammt war da einer Blöd.

Ne im Ersnt kauf dir nen neuen, achte auf ne halbwegs anständige Graka wenn du nur WoW zockst reicht auch was günstiges wie ne 460er oder HD6850
Bei der Krücke brauchst nix mehr investieren wer weiß wies Board aussieht wenn der rest scho so ist..das ist wohl nichmal ne Basis zum aufrüsten


----------



## Chrizn aka Joe (22. Juli 2012)

Tendier zu den =)

Prozessor: Intel Core i5-3450 (3,10 GHz, 6 MB Intel Smart Cache) mit Intel Turbo Boost bis zu 3,50 GHz
Festplatte: 2000 GB SATA
Arbeitsspeicher: 8192 MB DDR3-1333 RAM (2 x 4096 M
Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon HD 7670 mit 2048 MB DDR3 (DVI, HDMI)
Laufwerke: 16x DVD+- RW SuperMulti Plus Double Layer
Sound: High Definition (5.1)
Netzwerk: LAN: 10/100/1000 on board
Zubehör: Multimedia Tastatur und Maus
Software: MS Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit, Microsoft Office Starter 2010, Nero 9 Essentials, Acer Arcade Deluxe 4.0, Acer eRecovery
Schnittstellen/Anschlüsse: u.a. 4 x USB 2.0 frontseitig, 6 x USB 2.0 rückseitig, 2 x USB 3.0 rückseitig, 2 x PS2, Cardreader, RJ45, 2x Audio-Anschluss vorne, 3 x Audio-Anschluss hinten, PCIe x16 Slot, 3 x PCIe x1 Slot
Besonderheiten: Der neue Acer Predator G3 - Designed für Gaming und HD-Entertainment. Angetrieben von der neuesten CPU-Generation und von High-End Grafikkarten lässt er keine Wünsche offen und bietet für jede Anwendung die notwendige Performance. Er wird Ihre Erwartungen übertreffen! Inklusive Maus und Tastatur, 8192 MB DDR RAM.


----------



## painschkes (22. Juli 2012)

_Wieder Quatsch - CPU und 8GB RAM sind zwar in Ordnung - Grafikkarte fällt aber wieder extrem ab..

Ich würd dir gerne einen Zusammenstellen - müsste nur dein Budget kennen.

Brauchst du dann (für das genannte Budget) nur den Rechner selbst oder auch noch Windows,Maus,Tastatur,usw.?_


----------



## Chrizn aka Joe (22. Juli 2012)

Ich muss das wenn über ne finanzierung laufen lassen  also ne ddr 5 graka ?


----------



## painschkes (22. Juli 2012)

_Das hat überhaupt nix mit dem VRAM zu tun..darauf solltest du nich achten.

Sag doch mal (egal ob Finanzierung oder nicht) wieviel der Rechner maximal kosten darf/soll?

Wenn ich nach dem Acer Predator da google, finde ich 799€._


----------



## bemuehung (22. Juli 2012)

die CPU ist doch gut , würde bloss ne P/L Karte(HD6850/6870)holen und neues NT


----------



## Chrizn aka Joe (22. Juli 2012)

Ich liste mal auf welche in frage kommen =) 


*Acer Predator G3610 799&#8364;
*

AMD Radeon HD 7670 mt 2048 MB DDR3 (HDMI/DV)
Intel Core i5-3450 (3,10 GHz) Prozessor
8192 MB DDR 3 RAM Arbeitsspeicher, 2000 GB HDD
*Acer Predator G3610 999&#8364;
*
 NVIDIA GeForce GTX560Ti mit 1280 MB DDR5 (HDMI/DV)
Intel Core i7-3770 (3,40 GHz) Prozessor
8192 MB DDR 3 RAM Arbeitsspeicher, 1000 GB HDD

Acer Predator G5910 1599&#8364; 


AMD Radeon HD7970 (HDMI/DVI/mDP) mit 3072 MB DDR5
Intel Core i7-2600k (3,40 GHz, 8 MB shared L3 Cache)
2000 GB SATA Festplatte, zahlreiche Anschlüsse
8192 MB DDR 3 RAM Arbeitsspeicher, 2x USB 3.0
*Acer Predator G7760 1699&#8364;*
NVIDIA GeForce GTX570 mit 1280MB DDR5 (DVI/HDMI)
40 GB SSD +2000 GB SATA Festplatte, 
8192 MB Arbeitsspeicher
Intel Core i7-2600k Prozessor (3,40 GHz, 8MB shared L3 Cache)


----------



## bemuehung (22. Juli 2012)

die CPU ist doch gut , würde bloss ne P/L Karte(HD6850/6870)holen und neues NT 


E: achso Karte muss Single-Slot sein :/


----------



## painschkes (22. Juli 2012)

bemuehung schrieb:


> die CPU ist doch gut , würde bloss ne P/L Karte(HD6850/6870)holen und neues NT


_

Nix anderes hab ich gesagt..

----------

Wieso denn gleich so übertreiben? :-)

Hier mal ein Beispiel für ~800&#8364; - dann müsstest du auch nicht soviel/lang abbezahlen.

Beispiel : 

i5 3450
ASRock H77 Pro4
8GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600MHz CL9
BitFenix Shinobi
Antec HCG 520W
LG GH22NS50
Seagate Barracuda 1TB
Sapphire HD7870
Zusammenbau

das wären dann : 802,44&#8364;

Da man dir aber alles aus der Nase ziehen muss, weiss ich natürlich nicht ob du noch Windows oder sowas brauchst.

Es würde auch ein 600&#8364;-PC für WoW reichen - wollte mit den 800&#8364; nur ein Gegenbeispiel zu dem Predator-Ding da machen.
_


----------



## bemuehung (22. Juli 2012)

wenn er K&M in der Nähe hat(so hat es sich angehört) würd ich mir dort einen zusammstellen , bissl teurer als HWV aber immernoch günstiger und besser als Komplett-PC

so hat er falls mal was ist Service vor Ort


----------



## Chrizn aka Joe (22. Juli 2012)

@ paine windows hab ich ^^


----------



## Blut und Donner (22. Juli 2012)

und wieso hohlst du dir nicht einfach ne neue Grafikkarte und en neues Netzteil? Die CPU reicht für WoW locker und wenn du genügend Geld übrig hast:
HD 7850
Antec High Current Gamer 520W

bei mindfactory kannst du auch, wenns unbedingt sein muss, das ganze finanzieren.


----------



## Chrizn aka Joe (22. Juli 2012)

Blut schrieb:


> und wieso hohlst du dir nicht einfach ne neue Grafikkarte und en neues Netzteil? Die CPU reicht für WoW locker und wenn du genügend Geld übrig hast:
> HD 7850
> Antec High Current Gamer 520W
> 
> bei mindfactory kannst du auch, wenns unbedingt sein muss, das ganze finanzieren.



weil das alles low profile sein muss


----------



## Blut und Donner (22. Juli 2012)

Ok dann so:
Low Profile HD 6850

musst du dann halt bei Atelco oder so kaufen, kommt dich aber deutlich günstiger, als ein neuer PC und würde für WoW sowieso locker ausreichen. Nach wie vor brauchst du halt dann noch ein neues Netzteil.


----------



## Chrizn aka Joe (22. Juli 2012)

so hab mich entschieden ich werde sparen und dann bei K&M einen zusammenstellen lassen danke für die hilfe =)


----------



## Blut und Donner (22. Juli 2012)

Und wieder ein alter PC der auf den Elektroschrott wandelt...


----------



## bemuehung (22. Juli 2012)

geht doch noch gut als Office/Surfgurke oder HTPC


----------



## Caps-lock (22. Juli 2012)

Auf dem Bild wäre die Graka aber nicht low profile oder ?
Ich dachte immer normale Grakas sind ca 10 cm hoch und lp dann halt nur 5 (oder wat weiß ich).

Von daher könnte der TE mit ner Sapphire Radeon HD 7750 LP 1024MB GDDR5 seinen Rechner halbwegs WoW tauglich kriegen und müsste nur etwa 100 Euro investieren.


----------



## bemuehung (22. Juli 2012)

er meint Single Slot


----------



## Chrizn aka Joe (22. Juli 2012)

@ Blut und Donner nein der pc wird nicht verschrottet bemuehung hat recht das wird ein office/multimedia pc


----------



## Saji (22. Juli 2012)

Blut schrieb:


> Und wieder ein alter PC der auf den Elektroschrott wandelt...



Und die Betreiber reich macht weil die wie verrückt nach dem Altmetall sind, besonders das Kupfer. 

Einen alten PC fachgerecht entsorgen zu lassen ist keine Schande. Eine Schande wäre es das Ding aufgeteilt im Hausmüll zu entsorgen.

Aber da der Rechner ja eh seine Rente als Office-Multimedia-PC verbringen wird findet er bis zur Entsorgung noch ein erfülltes Computerleben. *g*


----------



## Caps-lock (22. Juli 2012)

Warum genau muss es ein neuer Rechner sein, wenn du mit ner 100 Euro Graka WoW spielen könntest ?


----------



## Saji (22. Juli 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Warum genau muss es ein neuer Rechner sein, wenn du mit ner 100 Euro Graka WoW spielen könntest ?



Vielleicht weil er dann auch gleich ein neues Netzteil bräuchte, und wenn wir schon dabei sind vielleicht ein Intel i5... vielleicht ist ihm auch einfach mal nach etwas neuem.


----------



## Caps-lock (22. Juli 2012)

Die 7750 kommt ohne extra Stromversorgung aus und ein Rechner mit nem Intelprozi sollte bei 200-250 Watt liegen.
Wenn das Netzteil nicht unglaublich mieser Müll mit weniger als 300 Watt ist, sollte die Graka laufen.
Zumal der ATX Standard doch vorschreibt das 75 Watt übern PCie Slot gehen oder ?
Und wenn jemand schon so abgebrannt ist, dass er sich nen Rechner finanzieren MUSS, dann sollte man erstmal mit kleinen Mitteln weiterhelfen oder ?
Vielleicht gibts ja nen PC-Laden in seiner Stadt wo man ne Karte kaufen kann und wenn es nich richtig funktioniert wieder zurückbringen kann.


----------



## bemuehung (22. Juli 2012)

das momentane hat 14A auf 12V

die 7750 wär kein Problem , kommt auf die Auflösung an (1920x1080 wärs mir zu wenig)

die Karte leistet ja ein Vielfaches(ca. 3,5-4mal soviel)

wenn er selbst alles in ein neues Gehäuse umbauen könnte + Netzteil gäbe es aber bessere Möglichkeiten


----------



## Saji (23. Juli 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Die 7750 kommt ohne extra Stromversorgung aus und ein Rechner mit nem Intelprozi sollte bei 200-250 Watt liegen.
> Wenn das Netzteil nicht unglaublich mieser Müll mit weniger als 300 Watt ist, sollte die Graka laufen.



Guten Morgen. Ist ein Liteon NT mit 220Watt. ^^


----------



## Caps-lock (24. Juli 2012)

ok irgendwie werden seine Bilder bei mir nich angezeigt.
Ich vermute mal, in denen sieht man das NT ?


----------

